# Lime green leaves/purple stems



## projectpanda831 (Mar 2, 2021)

I entered week 5 of flower and the leaves are turning into a lime green/yellow color. I also noticed they have these purple veins. 
Could this be a calmag issue? The buds still dont have smell either. 

Temp: 72-80
Humidity: 45%
Nutes: GH Flora series
pH: 6.5
Medium: Bushdoctor Coco Loco


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

I would say Yes, have you been feeding it too them reg?
If not start , should see improvement .


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2021)

Seeing that this is basically a coco grow medium you need cal/mag every feed in hydro (yep you are doing hydro) you need to be feeding it as hydro too. The PH should be more 6.0 ph if it is a coco mix.
Never used cocoloco but have use coco coir/perlite. washed and preloaded with cal/mag myself.


----------



## BoCoGrow (Mar 2, 2021)

+1  

Purple can be caused by magnesium deficiency (your third pic also shows some purple branches in addition to the veins you referenced).  Cold temps can cause it, and it's also natural in some strains.  LED lights can cause purple, too, but in this case I would expect the purple to show earlier in the life stage since the coloring tends to go away as plants acclimate to the light.


----------



## MountainDweller (Mar 4, 2021)

projectpanda831 said:


> I entered week 5 of flower and the leaves are turning into a lime green/yellow color. I also noticed they have these purple veins.
> Could this be a calmag issue? The buds still dont have smell either.
> 
> Temp: 72-80
> ...



Look hungry to me. They do yellow out the leaves at the end of cycle but yours are doing it a bit early. The more they grow, the more they eat & drink (kinda like my grandkids LOL). As they mature, increase you ppm's for feed. Don't get crazy with it though. I had a real bad knack for burning them to a crisp back in the day when I was ignorant of the plant and the process. But you figure it out. Its not brain surgery or I definitely wouldn't be involved. Remember...takes around 3 days to see effect on plant after feeding and dying leaves still die. They don't heal or regenerate. Best of luck to you!  MD


----------

